# Where to buy cheese products?



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of any sites that sell products to make cheese? Or does anyone know how to make cheese without having to buy rennet, citric acid, etc. I've seen on YouTube you can use lemon juice and or vinegar to make cheese. So I was wondering if anyone knows what else you can use. Thanks, Ivan


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ivan

Here are some places to buy cheese making products, some other people might have other sources: 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheesemakingingredients.html
http://www.getculture.com (owned by the Dairy Connection)
http://www.thebeveragepeople.com/making-cheese.html

As far as using lemon juice or vinegar, from what I know, those are really only used to curdle cheese and not in the same way that rennet does. They may have other uses, I'm not sure. I've only used them to make ricotta. Generally all you need to make most cheeses are culture for the type of cheese you want to make, rennet and maybe some uniodized salt if you want to salt the cheese.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Ivan

Here are some places to buy cheese making products, some other people might have other sources: 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheesemakingingredients.html
http://www.getculture.com (owned by the Dairy Connection)
http://www.thebeveragepeople.com/making-cheese.html

As far as using lemon juice or vinegar, from what I know, those are really only used to curdle cheese and not in the same way that rennet does. They may have other uses, I'm not sure. I've only used them to make ricotta. Generally all you need to make most cheeses are culture for the type of cheese you want to make, rennet and maybe some uniodized salt if you want to salt the cheese.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/dairy/393406-need-rennet-cheese-making.html


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I use Get Culture. Been shopping online with them for about 6 years because I can buy culture, rennet, cheesecloth etc. Basically everything I need for cheesemaking. They were called The Dairy Connection when I first started ordering from them.

HINT: If you keep the culture packets in the freezer, they will last for a year or more. I put mine in a zip top freezer bag after I open them.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I get my stuff from New England Cheesemaking


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I also buy from New England Cheesemaking. You can make your own cultures using a packet you can buy, then you freeze the culture in ice cube trays, much cheaper than using a culture packet each time. I use lemon juice or vinegar to make ricotta cheese after I make the regular cheese. You can make your own rennet but the process is tedious and your need cow intestines I think. Good luck


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

I stock up when New England Cheesemaking has sales. Cheesemaking supplies are NOT inexpensive! Today was cheesemaking day...made goats milk cheddar (still in the press) and panir (like ricotta) with the whey. Simple soft white cheese is made by heating about a gallon of goat milk or whey to 185 degrees, stirring in 1/4 cup of vinegar or lemon juice, letting it sit until curds form, and straining in a cheesecloth lined collander. I am pooped, so today's batch of curds will sit until morning. You can add salt as well as herbs (try mixing in cinnamon sugar then spread on a toasted bagel). You can enjoy it as a soft spread or press the cheese for slicing.


----------

